# AOL radio - Halloween!



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

What category is it under because I cant find Halloween on there anywhere?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Never mind, I found it under themes.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone know who it is that's reading Poe's "The Raven" on there? I've heard it a few times, but now that I actually want to have it for year round listening, they aren't playing it.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

That would be Lou Reed.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response, but I don't think it is. I just listened to his version on YouTube and the music and cadence are different than the one on AOL radio.

I'm going to keep listening...

Thanks again!


----------

